# Skippyboy's current setup



## skippyboy (Jun 2, 2008)

TV Pioneer PDP-50MXE20
AMP Nad T763
FRONT SPEAKERS Krix Gold Lyrix
CENTRE SPEAKER Krix Centrix
PVR Beyonwiz DP-S1
NO SUB YET


----------

